# Off to North dakota



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

Well, I am off to Nodak again this year for a 9 day coyote hunt and Friday cant get here fast enough! Its the trip a guy plans all year and its finally here.  Hopefully I will have some great stories of the usual nature(for me) of misses, screw-ups, guns not going off, getting winded, scopes turned up too high, seen vehicles(all of which really happen....odd...one would think I would learn huh?  ) and every other sort of coyote hunting misfortune and malfuction...and.... I if I get really lucky, I will run into a couple real stupid ones and have some pics for ya'll.

Anyway, here is my question. Does anyone know how much if any snow cover there is in the western area of Nodak? I always bring snow shoes if the snow is real deep but I dont want to bring more junk than I need.

Have a great year and best of luck to you all. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

here click this for snow depth

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/index.ht ... er_Midwest


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I just talk to a buddy from Western North Dakota and he says there is 3" of snow there.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Dickinson in SW ND had gotten some but most of it has melted off in the last two days.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck on your hunt. Hope you get some good pics to share.
Dan :beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

What part of ND are you hunting? There is a Tournament in Beulah ND this weekend if your going to be in that part. I plan on attending this tournament if the weather holds up.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Levi,

Not too far away actually! My motel is in dickinson and I hunt pretty much around there and the killdeer area but I do have a few spots up by Zap and Beulah that I hit also. When is the tourny anyway and what are the details. I have wanted to hunt a tournament for a long time and it seems to never work out. I will be out there on friday afternoon so I can be in the area if it works out. That would be very cool!

Thanks for the tips everyone :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaybric-

Beulah wil be holding it's annual coyote hunt Dec 8. People interested can call the Nite Owl bar for more info at 701-873-4391. I believe its $40 a team plus big dog, little dog. Check in is at 6:00 am. If you are intrested I would recommend calling the number and verify some of this information.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Levi,

Thanks for the info. I am going to call my buddy to see if it will work for him and then call the bar and get the details. Are you hunting it I assume?

Jaybic


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I am hunting it! I hope to see you there. :beer:


----------

